# Jeux vidéo > Jeux vidéo (Discussions générales) > Le coin des développeurs >  Coût des sprites animés pour un jeu

## Galdred

Quand j'étais petit, mes parents ont oublié d'inviter la méchante fée du voisinage, alors elle m'a maudit en me rendant incapable de dessiner correctement.
Du coup, il faudrait que je trouve des gens qui s'occupent du pixel art à ma place pour mon projet de jeu.

Il me faudrait donc une idée de combien ça pourrait me coûter, pour voir si je pourrai m'en sortir en ne vendant qu'un seul de mes reins (J'aurais bien vendu un oeil aussi, mais comme j'en ai un qui voit très mal, du coup, ça ne rapporterait pas grand chose, ou bien ça me laisserait juste avec l'oeil qui voit mal).

Donc, supposons que j'aurais des personnages à animer(une dizaine), en 64*64 pixels, avec 4 orientations et dans les 40 ou 50 frames par orienation, avec des armes et casque séparés, ça me reviendrait à combien par personnage environ d'après votre expérience?

----------


## Elriks

Tout dépend de la qualité voulue, réellement, ça peut aller du simple au x5. 

Mais supposons que c'est de la qualité standard, si on parle de pixel artist pro, ils n'aiment que rarement être payé au sprite mais plutôt à l'heure (20-30$/h en général). Celui qui à fait les sprites de Rogue legacy se fait payer 50$/h mais c'est un cas particulier.

vu ce que tu demandes, 150 frames (car gauche = droite) x 10 en 64x64 , ca fait 1500 frames avec une moyenne globale de 30mn par frame pour pas dire 45(certaines prendront 2h d'autres 10mn probablement) et à 20$ de l'heure, en ayant une reduc pour un travail conséquent, 15 000$. 

Maintenant on retourne dans le monde réel du pauvre indépendant qui recherche de l'aide pour son petit jeu sans garantie de succès et sans être cousin avec son banquier et qui, en créateur motivé, compensera ces tares  par l'investissement en temps/énergie/santé mentale.

il est possible de trouver des gens, en cherchant bien,  longtemps, en ayant beaucoup de chance, qui accepteront de le faire pour 2-3$ la frame ce qui reviendra à payer 4500$ environ. Impossible d’espérer moins (pour une qualité standard avec animation fluide)  sauf via une collaboration avec partage des benefs.

----------


## Chiv

A peu prêt comme Elriks, je dirais qu'à moins de 3000€ c'est quasi impossible et selon la complexité de ce que tu demandes ça peut aller à beaucoup plus. Grosso modo si tu comptes 300 à 450€ par jour de travail du graphiste tu seras relativement proche de la réalité.
Mais je te recommande d'envisager sérieusement le partage des bénefs car il procure l'avantage très important d'avoir des gens qui ont intérêt à s'investir sur ton projet sur le long terme et à fournir le travail de la meilleure qualité possible, pas seulement à prendre leur chèque et ne plus jamais s'occuper de ton jeu.

----------


## Galdred

Merci à tous les deux pour vos retours.
Effectivement, j'aimerais mieux trouver un partenaire dans la durée, surtout qu'il me faudrait un directeur artistique et pas seulement un artiste, vu que je n'ai pas trop d'idée de comment illustrer le gameplay envisagé. 
Par contre, il faudrait être sûr qu'il soit motivé par le projet jusqu'au bout (1 an jusqu'au Kickstarter+1 an derrière), que lui-même soit sûr que je vais tenir jusqu'à la fin (c'est quand même souvent le développeur qui lâche l'éponge), et il faudrait soit qu'il soit à temps partiel sur le projet (ou pire, sur son temps libre), soit qu'il ait une impressionnante réserve de boîtes de conserves. C'est la solution que je préfèrerais, mais je sais encore moins comment trouver un partenaire, elle requiert de très bien réussir son jet de chance, et je ne suis pas sûr qu'il me reste beaucoup de points de destin à utiliser pour influencer le jet (il me faudrait peut être aussi un prototype plus développé, et plus de communication sur le jeu...).

----------


## Elriks

Il faut pour cela démontrer au graphisme que le jeu est prometteur et que l'ensemble n'est pas casse gueule. Une présentation claire et détaillée avec un moteur bien avancé serait déjà un bon point.

Au passage, il faut faire attention avec Kickstarter, si tu n'as pas un pied a terre (toi ou un membre de la famille) dans la zone des pays anglophone, ton projet ne passera pas le pas de leur porte sauf si tu créer une entreprise dans un des pays acceptés (et suite à cela c'est tout un tas de démarche qui te prendra bien 2 mois mini).

Si j'ai choisi Indiegogo de mon coté ce n'est surement pas par choix stratégique, c'est une obligation devant la complexité de l'autre alternative.

----------


## Djal

Pour réduire tes coûts tu peux aussi t'orienter vers un outil comme Spine d'Esotheric qui permet de faire un maximum d'animations avec un minimum de sprites.

http://esotericsoftware.com/

----------


## SeanRon

Si ça peut aider, des sites de prestataires permettent d'embaucher des graphistes freelance a moindre cout.

http://99designs.fr

http://www.graphistesonline.com

https://www.codeur.com/projects/c/graphisme

----------


## Galdred

Effectivement, j'étais en effet en train de réfléchir à utiliser Spine. Par contre, le gain est quasi nul si le personnage n'est pas de profil, non? Du coup, il faudrait que je fasse les animations à la Heroes of Might and Magic (j'utilise une grille hexagonale pour les combats), mais avec un squelette.
Tu me recommandes Spine plutôt que Spriter?
Pour les freelance, j'ai commence à rechercher sur Pixellation et Pixeljoint, qui me semblaient un peu plus ciblés. Je vais regarder sur les sites de presta aussi.

----------


## Djal

Non tu peux tout à fait faire des animation de persos vu de face, de 3/4 etc.. Bien sûr pour chaque angle il va te falloir les sprites des parties animées, mais c'est tout et c'est bien moins cher que de l'animation frame par frame pour chaque angle.
Je ne connais pas bien Spriter, mais Spine est ultra complet avec des features telles que la déformation de mesh (regarde le ventre du troll dans la vidéo: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JIfrAO-jzHs) et peu coûteux en calculs.

----------


## SeanRon

> Pour les freelance, j'ai commence à rechercher sur Pixellation et Pixeljoint, qui me semblaient un peu plus ciblés. Je vais regarder sur les sites de presta aussi.



Plus ciblé amateurisme, en effet xD

----------


## MorK

> Si ça peut aider, des sites de prestataires permettent d'embaucher des graphistes freelance a moindre cout.


Si tu veux vraiment aider, je t'invite à éditer ton message et à supprimer ces liens. Les sites du type "machinonline" sont très mal vus par les freelance car ils volent leur visibilité pour imposer leur service d'intermédiaires. Une recherche sur le sujet te confirmera ce que je dis.

Merci.

----------


## Elriks

> http://www.pixeljoint.com/files/icons/dancingguy.gif
> Plus ciblé amateurisme, en effet xD


Si le jeu est en pixel art, la quasi totalité des pixels artistes confirmé s'y trouvent. Il y a d'ailleurs bien plus de difficulté à trouver un bon pixel artist sur un site professionnel de freelance que sur les sites dédiés au pixel cités ci-dessus.

----------


## SeanRon

C'est bien vrai. je plaisantais.
je te recommande aussi de contacter des artistes sur deviantart, certains sont à la recherche de ce genre de job.
A une époque, CaféSalé avait aussi une section annonces pour proposer des jobs/services, à voir également ( http://www.cfsl.net/ )

----------

